# Trek 7100 Adjustments



## Bing126 (May 21, 2005)

Hi all:
After some looking and testing I bought a Trek 7100 a month ago. Things are great. My question regards just a few things that may need adjustment or is this a sign of a larger problem: 

The front wheel rubs a bit against the brake pad and I have adjusted it but just can't get it perfect. It is ok for a while then rubs some other times.

The brake handles need to be pulled way tight for the bike to slow down. Can this be adjusted? 

The gears are somewhat noisy as they change gears. Is this just a fact of a new bike as it gets worked in or is this a problem.

My feet when on the pedals slip off, when wearing my running sneakers it is ok. Just when wearing my other everyday sneakers this happens. Anyone know of a different brand/model that could help (it came with the standard model installed by Trek)

THANKS 
Bing


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

Trek dealers provide a post-sale tune up and follow up adjustments free of charge. This is provided about 30 to 60 days after the sale. But the dealer will be more than happy to answer your questions, check your bike, and offer tips about riding any time after the sale. 

It's time for a visit.


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

Bing126 said:


> Hi all:
> After some looking and testing I bought a Trek 7100 a month ago. Things are great. My question regards just a few things that may need adjustment or is this a sign of a larger problem:
> 
> The front wheel rubs a bit against the brake pad and I have adjusted it but just can't get it perfect. It is ok for a while then rubs some other times.
> ...


 Every new bike has these problems. Most are due to cable-stretch, but some is due to "new user". =)

Don't worry though, they typically go away in the first couple of months as things get broken in and you get better with the bike. 

The brakes shouldn't rub, nor should you let them. You might as well drag an anchor behind your bike. If you can't center them by hand, you'll need your Trek dealer to make the adjustments. Watch them while they do it so you can learn since it's something you need to know how to do.

The gear noise, well, I don't know. It depends on the noise, when it's doing it, and what you're doing to make it do it. If you're shifting and it does it while changing gears, you'll just need your deraileurs adjusted. Again, this is due to cable stretch and is a simple fix. 

As for shoes, maybe you ought to think about pedals with straps or clipless pedals. Clipless is definitely the best way in many peoples' opinions and will be more comfortable. Talk to your dealer about this problem and they can show you some of the options they have.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

Odds are your local bike shop (LBS) will provide free tune ups for the first year of your new bike. The problems you are experiencing are normal on a new bike. Consider purchasing the book Zinn the Art of Road Bike Maintenance Knowing how to adjust brakes and derailleurs out on the road can mean the difference between a fun ride home or a long ride through hell. And the best part is, it's amazingly simple!


----------

